# Hi All



## Ronkootje (Jun 20, 2009)

Iam Ron Kootje and i live in the Netherlands ive been building models for 12 years now bud starting to build realy realistic for about 4/5 years.
Iam 25 years old 
I can rember my first model whit all the gleu marks and poorly painted but since i read internet en books about moddeling i learned a great deal of stuff and still am.
This is my collecktion of warbirds so far, i also build WOI planes i hope you like them.













Two P47 one is razorback and one is bubble the bubble is from Revell and razor back from tamiya.








AM6c zero and a Fockewulf 11c AM6c is from academy and the 190 is From Revell.




























Some WOI fighters most of them are Eduard sum are Roden and a Resin kit.
Ales the planes that you c here are 1/72 scale.
One project wich i been building for 8 mounths now is the USS Missouri 1/350 white photo echt detailes and barresl etc.
All the white styrene is scratch build since the deck and deckhous is not correct so iam building it all from scratch whit drawings in 1/96 scale.








The plane i am building at this moment is the BF 109E-4.




this one is the JG2 Flown by Major Helmut Wick about 1940

Regards Ron Kootje


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to this fine forum. Happy posting...BTW, YOUR MODELS ARE AWESOME.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2009)

Nicely done models!. Welcome RonKootje


----------



## imalko (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia! 
You have some beautiful models there Ron. Think you will find our modeling section most interesting.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello Ron, and welcome from England.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello Ron and welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.
Nice looking models. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome from Las Vegas!
Nice models!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome from Denmark. That's some pretty neat models you've made there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the family Ron, from the only Swede here...(doubt that they could handle any more of us!). Great looking models! Looking forward to see more of them...


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn , I'm late but, welcome to the forums. Buy the looks of those great looking models you got, i think you're gonna have a good time here.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 28, 2009)

To reiterate, welcome to the forum. The models look terrific--wouldn't mind owning one of those myself!


----------



## batcocan (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow-that is some outstanding work-very nice! Welcome to the group.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2009)

Great looking models Ron! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Ron. Your models are quite impressive. Marcel, one of your countrymen, should be along to
welcome you shortly. Enjoy the place, most of us do....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 29, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Marcel, one of your countrymen, should be along to welcome you shortly.



Well, here he is... 
Hoi Ron, welkom hier. Die modellen zien er fantastisch uit.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------

